# Admins, I want to delete my account



## Ahmad Moemen (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm serious, I just asked for a fix for my wii, and the users give me shit overload, so get me outta here!


----------



## raystriker (Jan 29, 2017)

Then just don't come here


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 29, 2017)

Look at the top of the page. See your name?
Hover over it. Click log out at the bottom.
Close GBAtemp

Bye.


----------



## Ahmad Moemen (Jan 29, 2017)

Huge thanks.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 29, 2017)

I fed up with dis whirl.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 29, 2017)

You can actually PM the Admins/Supers to have your account deleted. They don't normally do it, but they can if you really want to.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 29, 2017)

Umm is anyone gonna try and help him at least? Cause i thought that what we do here.


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Jan 29, 2017)

Ahmad Moemen said:


> I'm serious, I just asked for a fix for my wii, and the users give me shit overload, so get me outta here!



wow your crazy but your one who broke it


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (Jan 29, 2017)

I mean, you kept forcing us to find you some files. We are not forced to do anything to anyone, not even to someone like you.

look at this guy, Putting us a ETA to find bootmii 1.5... who do you think you are? Reggie? Trump? XD


----------

